

Seriously, Stop Sabotaging Your 2012 Goals - jirinovotny
http://www.dextronet.com/blog/2012/01/seriously-stop-sabotaging-your-2012-goals/

======
aaronlidman
This was hard to read, I mean that about the actual readability of the article
not the content. Here's my constructive criticism and simple css fixes.

The paragraphs need some line-height, it seems too much like a heavy wall of
text, space it out a little.

.entry p {line-height: 1.5em;}

Black on white is hard to read for too long, something slightly less black can
help.

.entry p {color: #222222;}

Maybe it's because of the way it renders on a Mac but that font isn't the best
for long text. I'd keep it simple and just stick with sans-serif.

.entry p {font-family: sans-serif;}

before: <http://i.imgur.com/JCYTF.png>

after: <http://i.imgur.com/nerMb.png>

just flip between them a few times in separate tabs

Hope I'm not stepping on any toes, just trying to help.

~~~
jirinovotny
Wow, thanks a bunch! We will certainly improve the CSS as you suggested..

